# Visual Basic (2010),  AutoIt (V3) und Batch  Einleitung/Quelltext und mehr!



## TheHackerZero (20. November 2010)

Vorwort:
Ich bin neu im Forum "tutorials" aber Ich kenn mich schon sehr gut mit anderen Foren sowie mit Programmierung aus..

Welche Programme kommen vor?

Visual Basic 2010 (Express / Professional / Premium / Ultimate)
AutoIt V3

Wo kann ich mir die herunterladen?

Visual Basic 2010 Express findest Du hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Visual-Basic-2010-Express_24082907.html
Visual Studio 2010 Express findest Du hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/express/

AutoIt V3 findest Du hier:
http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/downloads.shtml

Was ist Visual Basic?

Visual Basic ist eine "Programmier Sprache". Jeder von euch weiß (hoffe ich zumindestens) was programmieren heißt . Visual Basic ist einer der leichtesten Programmier Sprachen für Anfänger die noch keine Ahnung vom Programmieren haben!
Visual Basic findet man auch in Visual Studio.
(Mal weg vom Thema (Beispiel bei C++!) C++ <- Normaler Name, aber wenn man Windows Forms benutzt heißt es VISUAL C++)~

Visual Basic ist von Microsoft

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Express/Professional...
Die Unterschiede findet Ihr hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/visualstudio/

Express kostet nichts
Professional/Premium und Ultimate kosten! ~

Was ist AutoIt?
AutoIt ist auch eine "Programmier Sprache" nur etwas komplizierter gegenüber Visual Basic (für Anfänger).
Mit AutoIt ist es jedoch vielleicht einfacher Hacks oder ähnliches zu programmieren, aber würde euch empfehlen fängt mit Visual Basic an.



Bilder zu Visual Basic und AutoIt

AutoIt:






Eher sowas wie ein Editor aber immerhin!

Visual Basic:





€ : Ist nicht schlimm wenn Visual Basic bei euch etwas anders aussieht!
~ Ich benutze 2010ner Version.


Wichtigste Information(e) über Visual Basic

Mit diesen "Knöpfen" könnt ihr euer Programm debuggen(starten), pausieren oder stoppen(beenden)





Mit diesen Knöpfen speichert Ihr das Projekt:





(Warnung: Wenn ihr auf "debuggen"(starten) drückt speichert er die .EXE ab wenn Ihr das Projekt schon gespeichert habt!)

Hiermit fügt ihr eine neue Form hinzu:





Hiermit öffnet ihr ein Projekt oder erstellt ein Neues Projekt





Hier kommt euer Quelltext hin:





Hier könnt ihr z.B. eine neue Form hinzufügen






Das wichtigste bei AutoIt

Hiermit öffnet ihr ein Projekt, speichert ihr ein Projekt oder macht ein neues Projekt!






Hier schreibt Ihr euer Quelltext hin:






Wichtigste "Quelltext(e)" bei Visual Basic 2010


```
End
```
Beendet das Programm




```
Me.close   oder  close
```
Beendet die aktuelle Form (Bei Form1 beendet sich das ganze Programm)




```
Form2.show
```
Nächste Form öffnen



```
Form2.showdialog
```
Form2 öffnen, Form1 kann nicht mehr angeklickt werden, bis Form 2 beendet wird



```
Me.visible = False
```
Die Unsichtbarkeit der Form auf False setzen(Das Programm wird unsichtbar)


```
Me.visible = True
```
Die Unsichtbarkeit der Form auf True setzen(Das Programm wird sichtbar)




```
Msgbox("Hallo wie gehts")
```
Messagebox öffnen und da drinne steht "Hallo wie gehts"


```
Msgbox("Hallo wie gehts",Msgboxstyle.Criticale,"Hi")
```
Messagebox öffnen und da drinne steht "Hallo wie gehts" 
Die Messagebox "Style" Zeichen : Warnung
Und die Msgbox heißt "Hi"





€ : Es gibt eine Menge andere Style auch noch!



```
Me.TopMost = True
```
Programm immer im Vordergrund halten

Das gleiche dann auch noch mit "= False" dann ist sie nicht im Vordergrund..(also wieder normal)



```
Messagebox.show("Hi")
```
Msgbox öffnen sagt "Hi" und hat keinen Namen. (xD Hört sich funny an D




```
System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(500)
```
Das Programm schläft 500 Mi. Sekunden
Das Programm reagiert also nicht mehr

```
System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(1000)
```
Hier sind es 1Sekunde (1000 Mi. sekunden)

Hier könnt ihr aussehrdem die Eigenschaften der Form ändern! :





So das waren die wichtigsten Sachen bei Visual Basic erstmal!

Nun zeig ich euch wie man z.B. einen WebBrowser mit Visual Basic programmiert!
(Es ist ganz einfach!)

1. Sucht in der Toolbox, den Tool "WebBrowser"
Siehe Bild:





2. Ziehe Sie auf die Form drauf
3. Nun geh auf den WebBrowser und mach ein klick drauf




(Drück auf Cont....)

Nun sollte es so aussehen:





Nun macht es so groß wie ihr wollt (lasst aber ein Stück oben frei!)

Nun geh auf die Eigenschaften des WebBrowsers und geh auf URL




Schreib da nun eine Seite rein (z.B. http://www.google.de)

Wenn du es nun debuggst sieht es so aus:





Nun erstelle 3 Buttons und eine Textbox..
Das es so aussieht:





Mann 2x Klick auf den "Zurück" Button und schreibt da rein

```
WebBrowser1.GoBack
```

Klick 2x auf den "Vor" Button und schreibt da hin

```
WebBrowser1.GoForward
```
Nun kann der WebBrowser eine Seite Vor und Zurück.

Nun macht ihr 2x  Klick auf den "Such" Button und schreibt da hin

```
WebBrowser1.Navigate(TextBox1.Text)
```
Nun kann euer WebBrowser auch andere Seiten suchen..

Das reicht fürs erste!
Ich tue noch andere Programme von mir rein!
+ Quelltext

AutoIt V3 wichtigste Quelltext(e)


```
Exit
```
Beendet das Programm


```
MsgBox(4, "Hi", "Hallo wie gehts?")
```
Msgbox öffnen da steht "Hallo wie gehts" und es heißt "Hi"
xD

Sowas wie System.Thread.. Show und so gibts hier leider nicht!

Ich kann euch höchstens Beispiele geben (paar von AutoIt V3 und ein paar von mir!)

```
$objcol=ObjGet("winmgmts:")

$instance=$objcol.instancesof("Win32_LogicalDisk")

if @error then
	Msgbox (0,"","error getting object. Error code: " & @error)
	exit
endif

$string = "size:" & @TAB & "driveletter:" & @CRLF

FOR $Drive IN $instance
	$string = $string & $drive.size & @TAB & $drive.deviceid & @CRLF
NEXT

msgbox(0,"Drive test","Drive information: " & @CRLF & $string)
```

Das wäre jetzt aber schwachsinn wenn ich nun das meiste kopieren würde..
~


Batch (auch genannt CMD~ConsolenAnwendung)






Wie kann ich was starten? z.B. Eine Webside über CMD?


```
start www.google.de
```

System Informatione herrausfinden?


```
Systeminfo
```

Passwort zu ändern (oder Jugendschutz zu beenden)
~Werde ich hier jetzt nicht rein schreiben~

CD Namen anzeigen

```
CD
```

Naja...
Gut nun zu meinen Programmen...
Download:
http://ul.to/e85tp6
Bild:





Wie funktioniert es?
1. Starten (Funktioniert nur mit Net Framework 2.0 !)
(Am besten bei Vista und 7 als Administrator)
2. Schreibt da eine .EXE / Dateipfad / Link(URL) hin und drückt auf "Starten"
... <- Dateipfad aussuchen
Virustotal:
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...e7dc2074c9216aad1b52745fbf739983c8-1290285932

Viel Spaß und Danke euch!
~ Dieser Thread wird jeden Woche min. 1x aktuallisiert (Ich versuchs zumindestens!)
~ Immer neue Downloads!


----------

